# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Türk Adı, Türk Soyu,Türklerin Ana Yurdu,Göçler

## anau

*Türk Adı, Türk Soyu,Türklerin Ana Yurdu,Göçler* 



*TüRK ADI* Türk Milleti'nin tarihi insanlık tarihi kadar eskidir. "Türk" sözü tarihin en eski çağlarından beri kullanılıyordu ve belirli bir kavmin yada kavimler birliğinin adı olarak mevcuttu. Türkler'in köklü ve çok zengin bir tarihe ve kültüre sahip olması nedeniyle birçok bilim adamı "Türk" adının nereden geldiği hakkında araştırmalar yapmış, bu araştırmalar neticesinde Türk adı ilk defa Mü. XIV. yy'da "Tik" veya "Tikler" adıyla geçmeye başlamıştır. Diğer bir görüşe göre ise Türk adı Mü. XIV. yy'dan öncede varolduğudur. Zira Türk ırkının tarihi insanlığın tarihi kadar eskidir. Bu gerçeği kavmi ve milli mitolojilerde ve tarihi oluşumlarda izah eden eski kayıtlarda görmek mümkün olmaktadır.

Türk ırkının çok eski olması nedeniyle Türk adının nerden geldiği hakkında birçok iddia ve görüşler ileriye sürmüşlerdir. Buna göre, Heredotos'un doğu kavimleri arasında zikrettiği TARGİTAB'lar. 
-İskit topraklarında doğdukları söylenen TYRKAE'ler 
-Tevrat'ta adı geçen Togarma'lar.
-Eski Hint kaynaklarında tesadüf edilen TURUKHA'lar veya THRAK'lar
-Eski ün Asya çivili metinlerinde görülen TURUKKU'lar.
-üin Kaynaklarında Mü. I. yy'da rol oynadıkları belirtilen TİK veya Dİ'ler

 Bizzat "Türk" adını taşıyan Türk kavimleri olarak gösterilmektedir. İslam kaynaklarında yer alan İran menşeli "Zend - Avesta" rivayetleri ile İsrail menşeli "Tevrat" rivaytetleride Nuh Peygamberin torunu olan Yafes'in oğlu "Türk" ile İran rivayetlerdeki Feridun'un oğlu "Türac" veya "Tur"un soyu Türk adını taşıyan ilk kavim olarak gösterilmek istenmiştir. "Avesta"da yer alan "Ebül Beşer"den (1) ,Cemil ve oğlu Feridun'dan bahsedilmektedir. "Feridun'un ülkesi Salm, Irak ve Turak (Türk) ismindeki üç oğlu arasında pay etmiştir. Salma!a bugünkü İran ve havalisi, Irak'a bugünkü Irak ve havalisi ,Turak'a ise Orta Asya ve üin havalisi düşmüştür. Feridun ölünce Irak, Salm'a saldırarak İran ve havalisini almış,daha sonra Turak'a saldırmıştır. Irak, Turak'ı yenememiş, savaş bunların torunlarına uzanan dek senelerce sürmüştür. Sonunda Turak'ın torunu "Afrasyap"(2) Irak torunun "Muncihir"i mağlup ederek Ceyhun nehri sınır kabul edilen bir anlaşma yapmıştır. Bu tarihten sonra Ceyhun nehri doğusunda "TURAN", batısına da "İRAN" denmiştir. Tevrat rivayetlerinde ise Nuh tufanından sonra Nuh peygamber dünyayı üç oğlu arasında pay etmiş. Yafes'e Orta Asya ve üin ülkeleri düşmüş,Yafes ölürken tahtını sekiz oğullarından biri olan "TüRK" e bırakmıştır. Görülmektedir ki Hz. Adem devrine yakın zamanlarda Turak(Türk)'den İran-Turan savaşlarından ve Alp Er Tunga gibi büyük bir Türk Başbuğundan ve Saka İmparatorluğu Kağanından bahsedilmektedir. Yukarıda mitoloji ve tarihi kayıtlar içerisinde yer alan "Türk" kelimelerinden ,Türk adının ne kadar eski olduğu ortaya çıkmaktadır. Mü XIV. yy'da yer alna "Tik"ler ile dünyada mevcut olan medeniyetlerin en eskisi olan Mü. VII. yy. da Orta Asya'da kurulan "Anav" medeniyeti de Türkler tarafından kurulmuştu. O halde Türkler Mü. XIV. yy'da Tik'ler , Mü. VII. yy'da Anavlar ,Mü IV yy'da Sakalar ile tarih kayıtlarında yer almaktadır. Türk kelimesinin yazılı olarak kullanılması ilk defa Mü 1328 yılında üin tarihide "Tu-Kiu" şeklinde görülmektedir. Mü. I yy'da Romalı yazarlardan biri olan Pompeius Meala'nın Azak Denizi kuzeyinde yaşayan halktan "Turcae" olarak bahsetmesi ile ilk defa yazılı olarak karşılaşıyoruz.
 Türk adının tarih sahnesine çıkışı MS VI yy'da kurulan Gök-Türk Devleti ile olmuştur. Orhun kitabelerinde yer alan "Türk" adı daha çok "Türük" şeklide gösterilmektedir. Bundan dolayı Türk kelimesini Türk Devleti'nin ilk defa resmi olarak kullanılan siyasi teşekkülün Gök-Türk imparatorluğu olduğu bilinmektedir. Gök-Türkler'in ilk dönemlerinde Türk sözü bir devlet adı olarak kullanılmışken,sonrada Türk milletini ifade etmek için kullanılmaya başlanmıştır. MS. 585 yılında üin İmparatorunun GüK-TüRK Kağanı İşbara'ya yazdığı mektupta"Büyük Türk Kağanı" diye hitap etmesi, İşbara Kağanın ise üin İmparatoruna verdiği cevabi mektupta "Türk Devleti'nin Tanrı tarafından kuruluşundan bu yana 50 yıl geçti" hitapları Türk adını resmileştirmiştir. Gök-Türk yazıtlarında Türk sözü daha çok "Türk Budun" şeklide geçmektedir. Türk Budun'un ise Türk Milleti olduğu bilinmektedir. Dolayısıyla Türk adı bu dönemlerde bir topluluğun veya kavmin isminden ziyade ,siyasi bir mensubiyeti belirleyen bir kelime olarak görülmektedir. Yani Türk soyuna mensup olan bütün boyları ve toplulukları ifade etmek üzere milli bir isim haline gelmiştir.
*TüRK SOYU** Tarihte Türk ırkı hakkında çeşitli tasvirler yapılmıştır. üin,Latin ve Grek kaynaklarında Türkler daha çok Moğol tipinde tasvir edilmişlerdir. Bunun sebebi ise Türklerin tarih boyunca en çok temasının Mogollar'la olmasıdır. Moğol kitleleri yıllarca Türklerin idaresinde yaşamış,göçlere,savaşlara Türklerle beraber katılmışlardır. Bunun sonucunda bu kaynaklar Türk ile Moğol tipini birbirine karıştırmıştır.

Son yarım asır içinde yapılan ilmi çalışmalar ve araştırmalar sonucu Türklerin beyaz ırka mensup bulundukları, yeryüzünde mevcut üç büyük ırk grubundan "Europid" adı verilen grubun "Turanid" tipine mensup bulundukları anlaşılmıştır. Kafa yapıları Brakisefal (yuvarlak kafalı)dır. Türklerin kendilerini başta "Mongolid" Moğollar olmak üzere diğer topluluklardan ayıran antropolik çizgilere sahip oldukları tespit edilmiştir. Türklerin hakim vasfı beyaz renk,düz burun,değirmi çene,hafif dalgalı saç,orta gürlükte sakal ve bıyıktır.

Turan tipine örnek olan Orta Asya, Maveraünehir ve diğer Yakın Doğu Türkleri beyaz tenli ,koyu parlak gözlü, değirmi yüzlü,endamlı,sağlam yapılı erkek ve kadınları ile Ortaçağ kaynaklarında güzelliğin timsali olarak gösterilmiş hatta İran edebiyatında Türk sözü "Güzel İnsan" manasında kullanılmıştır. Tevrat'ta nakledilen bir rivayette ise Türk soyunun Ham ve Sam'dan değil, Yafes'den türemiş olarak beyaz ırktan geldiği gösterilmiştir.*
*TüRKLERİN ANA YURDU* Türklerin Tarih sahnesine ilk çıktıkları bölge, yani Türklerin ana yurdu üzerine çeşitli görüşler vardır. Maddi kültür unsurları, dil hususiyetleri ya da tarihi realite bakımından konuyu değerlendiren bilim adamları, Orta Asya'daki çeşitli kültür çevrelerini Türklerin ana yurdu olarak kabul ederler. Esas itibariyle, bu yöndeki ilk çalışmalar batılı bilim adamları tarafından ortaya konmuştur. Gerçekte XIX. yüzyıl sonlarıyla XX. yüzyıl başlarında başlatılan araştırmalarla, batı kendi tarihinin köklerini aramaya koyulmuş, fakat neticede, hiç hesaba katmadıkları bir milletin yani Türklerin, kendilerine has kültür ve medeniyetleriyle karşı karşıya gelmişlerdir. Bu gerçek karşısında, batılı bilim adamları yoğun çalışmalarda bulunmuşlar ve Türklerin tarih sahnesine çıktıkları yer ve zaman hususunda çeşitli nazariyeler sunmuşlardır. J. Klaproth (1824), J. Von Hammer (1832), W. Schott (1836), M. A. Castren (1856), A. Vambery (1885) ve E. Oberhummer (1912) gibi ilk alimler Altaylar ve çevresini Türklerin ana yurdu olarak gösterirken, W. Koppers (1937), W. Radloff (1891), G.J. Ramstedt (1928), L.Ligeti (1940) ve K. H. Menges (1968) gibi dilci ve tarihçiler Altaylar'ın doğusu ve Kadırgan Dağlarına kadar olan bölgelerde Türk ana yurdunu aramışlardır ve bu görüşü ünlü Türkolog Barthold da desteklemektedir.
 Strzygowsky (1935), O. Menghin (1937), İ. Zichy gibi sanat ve kültür tarihçileri ise Altaylardan Urallar'a kadar uzanan sahaya sıcak bakmışlardır. Bu görüşleri değerlendirerek ana yurdun coğrafi sınırlarını tespit etmek mümkündür. Ancak araştırmalarda belirtilen ve arkeolojik bulguların yer aldığı daha belirli ve dar bir bölgeyi ana yurt olarak tespit etmek ve kabullenmek hem zor hem de sakıncalıdır. üünkü dinamik ve hareketli bir kavim olan Türkler, en eski devirlerden itibaren geniş bir alana yayılmışlar ve kültürlerini buralara götürmüşlerdir. Atı ehlileştirerek adeta onunla bütünleşen Türkler, konar-göçer yaşantılarını bozkır coğrafyasında hakim kılmıştır. Bu sebeple daha geniş çerçevede düşünülecek olursa, Türklerin ana yurdu Orta Asya bozkırlarıdır, Orta Asya'nın sınırları doğuda Baykal gölünden Batıda Hazar ve Ural dağlarına; kuzeyde Sibirya bozkırlarından güneyde Tanrı dağları ve Gobi çölüne uzanmaktadır. Bu coğrafyanın, bütün dünya tarafından kabul edilmiş siyasi adı ise Türkistan'dır. Türkistan'da Konar göçer bozkır medeniyetinin M.ü. devirlere giden pek çok kültür çevresi yer alır. Sovyet İmparatorluğunun dağılmasıyla istiklallerini kazanan Türkistan'daki Türk Cumhuriyetleri ve topluluklarına ait topraklarda yapılacak incelemeler Türklerin tarih sahnesine çıkışlarına dair yeni belge ve bulguları, elbette ki, gün yüzüne çıkaracaktır. Dolayısıyla Türk ana yurdunu Orta Asya'da dar bir bölgeye sıkıştırmak hem tarih ve kültür birliğini muhafaza etmek hem de ilmi gerçekler açısından doğru değildir. Nitekim aşağıda gösterilen Türk kültür çevrelerinin zenginliği de buna delalet eder.
 Ana yurtta yer alan ilk kültür çevreleri: Arkeolojik kazılar ve araştırmalar Orta Asya medeniyetinin M.ü. V. bine kadar uzandığını göstermektedir. Batı Türkistan'da, bugünkü Aşkabat çevresinde yapılan kazılarda, M.ü. V bine ulaşan yerleşme merkezleri bulunmuştur. Anav kültürü olarak bilinen bu medeniyetin kimlere ait olduğu kesinlik kazanmamış ise de Türklerin bu bölgedeki varlıklarının ilk izlerini yansıtabileceği düşünülen ipuçlarını vermesi açısından Anav önemli bir merkezdir .
 Proto-Türklere ait olduğu hemen hemen aşikar olan ilk kültür çevresi Altay-Sayan dağlarının kuzey batısında yer almaktadır. M.ü. III. bin başlarına ait bu eski kültüre Afanasyevo kültürü denilmektedir. Bu kültürün en büyük özelliği Türk sosyal hayatının ilk örneğini yansıtmasıdır. Bu kültürde atın ehlileştirildiği ve koyun beslendiği görülmektedir. Ayrıca toprak kaplar, bakır ve tunçtan yapılmış çeşitli silah ve süs eşyaları da bulunmuştur.
 Bu kültürün devamı olan Andronovo kültürü ise Altaylardan, Ural dağları-Aral gölü çevresine kadar yayılmıştır. (M.ü.1700-1200). Bu kültürde tunçtan ve altından eşya yapımının geliştiği bilinmektedir. Andronovo kültürü özelliklerini yansıtan diğer bir kültür ise Yenisey-İrtiş çevresinde yer alan Karasuk kültürüdür (M. ü.1300-800). Tuva ve Abakan bozkırları ile Baykal gölü havzasında bulunan hayvan figürlü kaplar ve silahlar bu kültürlerde benzerlik gösterir.
 Karasuk kültürünün en büyük özelliği demirin işlenip, silah yapımında kullanıldığı ilk kültür olmasıdır. Bu kültür çevresinde insanlar keçe çadırlarda yaşayıp, tekerlekli arabalar kullanıyorlardı. Minusinsk ve Abakan bölgesinden Altaylara uzanan bölgede Tagar kültürü olarak bilinen ve M.ü.700'e tarihten buluntularda demir işçiliğinin nadir örnekleri yer almaktaydı. Ayrıca M.ü. 3.yüzyıla ait, Orhun ve Selenga boylarına değin uzanan Pazırık kültürü, binlerce yıllık Türk kültürünün Hun çağına nasıl ulaştığını gösterir. Bütün bu buluntular Türk coğrafyasının tabii sınırlarını tespit etmek açısından da büyük bir öneme sahiptir.
 Orta Asya'daki Türk kültür çevrelerinde, kuruganlarda bulunan bazı eşyalar, Türklerin çok eski zamanlardan beri konar göçer hayata has bir kültür geliştirdiklerini aşikar kılar. Av ve savaş aletleri, demir ve deriden çeşitli eşyalar ve at ile kurt ağırlıklı hayvan figürlü kaplar, bu yaşayışın temel hususiyetlerini bizlere gösterir. Nitekim Türklere ait menşe efsaneleri ve Ergenekon Destanı gibi mitolojik olaylarda da bu motifler ön plandadır. Dolayısıyla, maddi buluntular ve Türk mitolojisi, Türklerin tarih sahnesine çıktığı yer ve zaman hususunda tamamen uygunluk arz etmektedir.
*TüRKLERİN ORTA ASYA'DAN üIKIşI VE GüüLER**1-* Göçlerin sebepleri
*2-* Türklerin yayıldıkları bölgeler
 Türklerin tarih içerisinde çok geniş bir coğrafyaya yayıldıkları ve göç ettikleri bölgede güçlü devletler kurduklarını biliyoruz. Bu Türk göçleri, atalarımızın ilkel göçebe bir toplum yapısına sahip oldukları gibi, yanlış ve haksız bir iddianın da mesnedi olarak gösterilmeye çalışılmıştır. Halbuki bu göçlerin sebep ve sonuçları göz önüne alındığında, Türklerin ilkel göçebe bir anlayışla değil, aksine, kendine has yüksek bir kültür ve medeniyetin sahibi ve yayıcısı olarak göç ettikleri görülür. Dünya üzerinde atı ilk kez ehlileştiren ve onu binek hayvanı olarak kullanan Türkler, atın sağladığı hız ile yüksek devlet ve toplum telakkilerini geniş coğrafyalar üzerinde hakim kılmıştır. Konar göçer, atlı yaşantının temelinde büyük oranda hayvancılık ve kendine yeterli bir ziraat kültürü yer alır. Dolayısıyla, Türk göçleri bu yaşantıya uygun olan sahalara doğru olmuştur. Hem Türk tarihi hem de Dünya tarihi üzerinde çok büyük tesirleri olan bu göçlerin birçok sebepleri vardır. Bu sebepleri şöyle sıralayabiliriz: 

*1-GüüLERİN SEBEPLERİ*
 İktisadi ve Sosyal Sebepler: Daha çok hayvancılıkla geçimlerini sağlayan Türkler, kuraklık, salgın gibi tabii olayların etkisiyle göç etmek zorunda kalmışlardır. Otlakların yetersiz kalması veya nüfusun artması, Türkleri, iklimi ve coğrafyası müsait yeni bölgelere sevk etmiştir. M.S.IV. yüzyıldaki Hun göçlerinde, Orta Asya'da hüküm süren kuraklığın etkili olduğunu biliyoruz. Toprağın artan nüfusu besleyemez hale gelmesi veya hayvanlar için yeterli otlakların kalmaması, iktisadi düzeni sarstığı zaman, Türkler, kendi yaşantılarına uygun, tabiatın zengin ve nispeten nüfusun az olduğu bölgelere yönelmişlerdir. Selçuk Bey ve Arslan Yabgu'ya bağlı Türkmenlerin Horasan ve Harezm'e göçmeleri veya XI.-XII. yüzyıllarda, Anadolu'nun Selçuklular tarafından fethinde bu durumu görebiliriz. Siyasi Sebepler: Yabancı kavimlerin baskısı veya kendi aralarındaki hakimiyet mücadelesi göçlerin diğer bir sebebidir. Mesela XI. yüzyıldaki Kitanlar'ın hücumu Türklerin batıya göçlerini beraberinde getirmiştir. Orhun-Yenisey'deki Uygur Devleti'nin 840 yılında yine bir Türk kavmi olan Kırgızlar tarafından ortadan kaldırılması, Kutlu yurt ütügen'in elden çıkmasıyla neticelenmiş ve Uygurlar, Turfan, Kan su, Tarım Havzası gibi daha güneydeki bölgelere göç etmek zorunda kalmışlardır. Belki de Uygurların meşhur "Göç" destanı bu olayın hatırasını taşımaktadır. Destanda vatanı sembol eden "Kutlu Dağ"ın üinlilere verilmesi ve üinliler tarafından dağın parçalanarak üin'e götürülmesi, ülkede felaket ve kuraklığa sebep olur ve bütün canlı cansız mahlÃ»kat "göç, göç" diye inler. Bu ilahi emre uyan Uygurlar, Beşbalığ'ın olduğu yere gelerek beş ayrı şehir kurarlar. İlkel göçebelerde görülmeyen bu mukaddes vatan anlayışı, istiklal ile perçinlenmektedir. Türkler, istiklalini kaybetmektense göç etmeyi yeğlemişler ve kendilerine yeni vatan aramışlardır. Türklerdeki bu güçlü vatan oluşturma ve devlet kurma geleneği, atalarımızı yeni fetihlere sürükleyen diğer önemli bir sebeptir. Zaman içerisinde, dünyayı huzur ve sükÃ»na kavuşturmayı, insanları adalet ve eşitlik içinde yönetmeyi töresinin bir hususiyeti olarak hedefleyen bu fütuhat anlayışı, Türklerde, "Cihan Hakimiyeti MefkÃ»resi"nin doğmasını sağlamıştır. Dolayısıyla Türk göçleri ilkel göçebe anlayışından farklıdır. Göçebeler vatan kavramını tanımayan, nerede duracağı belli olmayan ilkel topluluklardır. Türkler ise vatan kabul ettikleri ülkede, belirli yaylak ve kışlaklar arasında yaşayan "töreli" bir millettir. Türkler tarih sahnesine çıktıkları günlerden itibaren şehirler kurmuşsa da genel olarak konar göçer bir hayat yaşamaktaydılar. 
 *2-TüRKLERİN YAYILDIKLARI BüLGELER*
 Milattan ünce Türklerin Yayıldıkları Sahalar: Altay-Sayan dağlarının kuzey-batı kesimlerinde yaşayan Andronovo kültürü insanı, M.ü.1700'lü yıllarda Altay, Tanrı dağları ve Maveraünnehir' e kadar olan bölgelere uzanmaktaydı. M.ü. 1100 yıllarında aynı kültür üin'in kuzeyindeki Ordos ve Kansu bölgesinde görülmekteydi. M.ü. IV. yüzyıldan itibaren Hazar ve güney Rusya da Türklerin yaşadıkları bölgeler arasına girmiştir. Bu duruma en iyi örnek mühim bir kısmını Türk kabilelerinin oluşturduğu, konar göçer, atlı kültüre sahip bir kavimler topluluğu olan İskitlerdir. (Sakalar). İskitler, M.ü . VIII. yüzyılda, Orta Asya'nın Tanrı dağları ile Hazar denizi arasında kalan geniş bozkırlarında yaşarlarken, daha sonra göç ederek, Karadeniz'in kuzeyinde, İtil ve Tuna nehirleri arasındaki düzlüklere yayılmışlardır. M.ü. VI.-IV. yüzyıllarda Dnyeper ve Dnyester sahasındaki bazı Slav zümrelerini hakimiyetleri altına alan İskitler, Karadeniz'in kuzeyinde varlıklarını M.ü.II. yüzyıla kadar devam ettirmişlerdir. Aynı sahada bulunan ve M.S. II. yüzyıla kadar Don ve Tuna boylarına kadar uzandıkları bilinen Sarmatlar ile onların içinden çıkan Roksalan ve Yazığların da en azından yönetici sınıflarının Türk olduğu da iddia edilir. Bu kavimler Slav ve Cermen zümreleri üzerinde derin tesirler bırakmıştır. Bozkır medeniyeti diye adlandırılan atlı-nomad yaşayışın öncüleri İskitler olmuşlardır. Hun sanatıyla büyük benzerlik gösteren, geometrik şekiller ve hayvan figürlerinin dikkat çektiği İskit sanatı, M.IV. ve III. yüzyıllarda doruk noktasına ulaşmıştır. Milattan sonra Türklerin yayıldıkları sahalar: Türk göçleri bu dönemde batı yönünde gelişmeye başlamıştır. Hunlar Orta Asya'dan, Hindistan'ın kuzeyine ve güney Rusya'ya kadar genişlediler. Bir kısmı Orta Avrupa'ya kadar ilerledi. Sabar, Avar, Bulgar, Peçenek, Uz ve Kuman boyları Hazar ve Karadeniz'in kuzeyi ile Orta Avrupa ve Balkanlara kadar uzandılar. Kalabalık Oğuz boyları X .-XI. yüzyıllarda Maveraünnehir üzerinden İran, Irak, Azerbaycan ve nihayet Anadolu'ya hakim oldular. Türk Göçleri, tarih boyunca doğudan batıya doğru gerçekleşmiştir. Bu istikamet içerisinde bazı Türk kavimleri Hazar'ın kuzeyinden Avrupa'nın içlerine kadar yönelirken-Bulgar-Kuman-Kıpçak ve üağatay dil grubu-, bir kısmı da İran üzerinden Anadolu ve Orta Doğuya göç etmişlerdir- daha çok batı Türkleri'nden Oğuz boyları-. Bu iki göç yolu üzerinde değişik dil, din ve medeniyetten topluluklarla temasa geçen Türk kavimleri yüzyıllar boyu bu coğrafyalarda varlığını sürdürmüştür. Türk bünyesine uymayan inanç sistemlerinin, hayat tarzlarının benimsendiği ya da zaman içerisinde nüfus bakımından beslenemediği yerlerde bulunan bazı Türk kavim ve boyları tarih sahnesinden çekilmişlerdir. üin'deki Tabgaç'lar, Orta Avrupa'daki Hunlar ve Balkanlardaki Bulgarlar buna örnektir. Ancak bu olumsuzluklardan etkilenmeyen Türk toplulukları büyük bir coğrafyada varlıklarını devam ettirmektedirler.

----------

